# High ranking wines by Robert Parker Jr. and Wine Spectator.



## CheaperCigars (May 3, 2005)

*Hey Guys,*

*Fattoria Viticcio Prunaio 2006*

2006 Prunaio is made from the estate's finest Sangiovese fruit and given 12 months in small French oak barrels. It presents a lively dark ruby tonality along with gorgeous layers of vibrant dark fruit, licorice, violets, tar and sweet toasted oak. Made in a full-bodied, powerful style, it offers outstanding persistence, notable balance and finessed tannins to round out the finish, although it is still somewhat reticent.

Rated: *91* By Wine Advocate #171 Jun 2007
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$56.19* 
Our Price: *$48.78* 
Our Case Price(6 BTL): *$292.68*
Country: *Italy*
Appeliation: *Tuscany, Chianti*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*I Greppi Greppicante 2007*

2007 Greppicante captures the essence of Bolgheri in its dark fruit, spices, minerals and herbs, showing outstanding balance and tons of style. The finish is long, sweet and harmonious.

Rated: *90* By Wine Advocate #184 Aug 2009 Antonio Galloni
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$32.67* 
Our Price: *$23.07*
Our Case Price: *$276.83* 
Country: *Italy*
Appeliation: *Tuscany, Bolgheri*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Outpost Estate Zinfandel Howell Mountain 2008*

The Outpost Estate Zinfandel Howell Mountain 2008 is Bright ruby-red. Aroma of Zinfandel 2008 is red and darker berries lifted by ginger, flowers and pepper. Juicy and intense; a real essence of zinfandel fruit, with superb clarity and spicy lift top the crushed berry flavors

Rated: *93* By Wine Advocate #186 Dec 2009 
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$41.96* 
Our Price: *$37.80*
Our Case Price: *$453.66*
Country: *USA*
Appeliation: *California, Howell Mountain*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Anakota Helena Montana, Knight's Valley 2006*
The 2006 Helena Montana Cabernet Sauvignon is a wine with a very elegant and refined nose of black fruits. An initial impression on the palate of vanilla from well integrated oak. The architecture of this wine is well constructed, very spiced, with an extra long finish of minerality infused with soft delicate tannins, attributing to its long aging potential.

Rated: *94* By Wine Advocate #187 Feb 2010 Robert Parker
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$85.17* 
Our Price: *$79.27*
Our Case Price(6 BTL): *$475.61*
Country: *USA*
Appeliation: *California, Knight's Valley*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Etude Pinot Noir 2007*

This Etude Pinot Noir 2007 wine is intriguing and expressive opens with aromas of raspberry, violet, black tea and spice. The generous fruit flavors and vibrant acidity create a broad palate. The velvety tannins and wonderful oak integration carry through on the long finish, which is persistent with hints of orange zest and spice.

Rated: *90* By Wine Advocate #186 Dec 2009 Robert Parker
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$40.59* 
Our Price: *$32.52*
Our Case Price: *$390.24*
Country: *USA*
Appeliation: *California, Carneros*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Roy Estate Proprietary Red Blend 2006*

The 2006 Proprietary Red Wine reveals aromas of dried herbs, espresso beans and chocolate. The initial push of ripe currant, black cherry, blackberry, and mocha laced oak illustrates its depth and complexity. This uniquely elegant wine is muscular, yet seductive, intense and concentrated, yet sleek and vibrant.

Rated: *94* By Wine Advocate #180 Dec 2008 Robert Parker 
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$94.51* 
Our Price: *$89.43* 
Our Case Price(6 BTL): *$536.59*
Country: *USA*
Appeliation: *California, Napa Valley*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fonterutoli Castello 2005*

Fonterutoli Castello 2005 wine shows fantastic aromas of crushed raspberry and flowers, with an olive undertone. Full-bodied, with superrefined, silky tannins and a long. It has long finish.

Rated: *90* By Wine Advocate #177 Jun 2008 Antonio Galloni
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$63.94* 
Our Price: *$54.90*
Our Case Price(6 BTL): *$329.41*
Country: *Italy*
Appeliation: *Tuscany, Fonterutoli*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Jones Family Vineyards Cabernet Sauvignon 2007*

A gorgeous offering, the 2007 Cabernet Sauvignon Estate comes from a hillside vineyard located between St. Helena and Calistoga. Its dense blue/purple color is accompanied by complex aromatics of white flowers, creme de cassis, blueberry pie, charcoal, and a hint of subtle oak. With full-bodied power, stunning purity, concentration, and texture, an undeniable minerality, and a 45-second finish filled with fruit and tannin, this may be the finest wine yet produced by Jones Family Vineyards.

Rated: *94* By Wine Advocate #186 Dec 2009 Robert Parker
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$98.91* 
Our Price: *$91.46*
Our Case Price: *$1,097.56*
Country: *USA*
Appeliation: *California, Napa Valley*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*R. L. Buller & Sons Fine Muscat 375ml NV*

Mid-reddish brown to amber at the rim, this Muscat has aromas of raisin and flowers with a hint of spirit. Initial sweetness and raisin flavors linger to reveal complex hints of honey and lemons later on. With an underlying structure to the tannins, this wine has a long finish. The honeyed flavors return and linger in the mouth.

Rated: *96* By Wine Advocate #178 Aug 2008 Jay Miller
Size: 375ml
MSRP: *$29.51* 
Our Price: *$16.26*
Our Case Price: *$195.12* 
Country: *Australia* 
Appeliation: *Murray Valley, Rutherglen*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Margan Semillon 2006*

Green gold in color with sweet perfumed fruit on the nose, this Sémillon has pure citrus characters creating excellent line and length. The palate is long and textured with ripe fruit characters up front as well as a strong middle palate and a crisp clean acid finish. The fruit characters on the palate will further intensify and complex as the wine matures. The wine is drinking superbly now, but will reward with long term cellaring.

Rated: *91* By Wine Advocate #173 Oct 2007 Jay Miller
Size: 750ml
MSRP: *$23.71* 
Our Price: *$15.04*
Our Case Price: *$180.49*
Country: *Australia*
Appeliation: *New South Vales, Hunter Valley*
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks 
*Leticia Corbett* 
*cheapercigars.com*
1-888-676-7774 xt 4


----------

